# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  Cuando el ejército americano secó las Cataratas del Niágara

## sergi1907

Interesante documento que he encontrado en Yahoo.



Sin duda constituyen unas de las cascadas más famosas del mundo. Los impresionantes saltos de agua de las cataratas del Niágara son un espectáculo para cualquiera que pueda permitirse viajar hasta la frontera de Canada y Estados Unidos para contemplarlas.

Un espectáculo que ya debió impresionar a los antigüos indios ongiara, la tribu iroquesa que campaba por sus alrededores, puesto que bautizaron a este espectáculo de la naturaleza con el actual nombre de Niagara, que significa "Trueno de agua".

Por Javier Peláez.

Un inmenso frente de agua que destaca no tanto por su altura, que ya es considerable (52 metros de caída), sino por su amplitud y su gran caudal, una de las razones de la amplia industria hidroeléctrica desarrollada a su alrededor.

Antes de contar la historia de hoy y, para hacernos una idea del colosal proyecto que se llevó a cabo, primero vamos a echarle un vistazo aéreo a estas cataratas.



Impresionante y más cuando en 1969, las autoridades de Estados Unidos y Canadá decidieron secarlas para controlar la erosión que se estaba produciendo en los diques subacuáticos que circulan bajo ellas.

Todo un reto de ingeniería que suponía desviar el gran caudal del río y dejar las famosas cataratas sin una gota de agua durante meses...



Desempolvando los viejos archivos Yahoo! EEUU saca ahora una colección con imágenes de 1969 que puedes visitar en este album de fotos

http://a323.yahoofs.com/ymg/ciencia_...DjLRED3H_EIbDE

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/blogs/c...ara-p7377.html

----------


## Luján

Realmente impresionante!!  :EEK!:

----------


## ben-amar

¡sin palabras!  :EEK!:

----------


## perdiguera

Evidentemente es espectacular ver la cascada de EEUU seca. 
Fijaros bien que el lado internacional del río, al que le corresponde la catarata mayor, no lo secaron.
Teniendo en cuenta, como se puede apreciar en la foto aérea, que el caudal de ésta última es mucho mayor no debería ser dificil levantar como una ataguía de unos 6-7metros , no creo que tenga más profundidad el río,  para derivar el agua hacia el lado grande.
Ataguías de esa altura y longitud se han construido muchas.
De todas formas es la mejor solución para la reparación de problemas que pudieran tener de inestabilidad de rocas.
Y como he dicho antes impresionante.

----------

